# Concerned about very short 8 month old boy



## jtom (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi all I bought a boy out of a very nice breeding which shall remane nameless. He is now 8 months old ans is still very sort. This past weekend we wicketed him is only 18 inches tall, should i be worried that he will not make standard??


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

Its hard to say no, yeah, he is probably going to be on the short side...But it does depend on the breeding, some dogs especially don't fully mature till 3. My boy was one of those, he just transformed at 2.5 years. 

I currently have a 10 month old, and at 6 months, she looked like a typical 4 month old. Now she is still on the smaller side, but she is within the one inch measure of error, 20.5 inches at the withers. So she just had her growth spurt a little later than normal.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Maybe he'll still grow...

I see a lot of dogs on the short side these days. I recently met a dog out of a very famous breeding that was 1.5 inches below standard - he had very stubby legs.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a couple of Girls that are on the short side. I don't start to worry to much until they have had there first heat cycle. For bays they do continue to grow until they are about 2.5 he has time to catch up I would not worry to much yet.


----------

